
Letsencrypt support in propellor - edward
http://joeyh.name/blog/entry/letsencrypt_support_in_propellor/
======
dhj
For clarification:

That's, propellor, the property-based host configuration manager (in haskell).
By coding superstar Joey Hess:
[https://github.com/joeyh/propellor](https://github.com/joeyh/propellor)

Not propellor, the parallel microprocessor by Parallax:
[https://www.parallax.com/catalog/microcontrollers/propeller](https://www.parallax.com/catalog/microcontrollers/propeller)

